# Home available for special needs kitten



## Raeeeeeee (Nov 20, 2012)

Im offering a loving, experienced home for any special needs kittens  blind, CH, brain damaged, diabetic or epileptic cats welcome.

Our family consists of myself, my mum, my stepdad, brother and my boyfriend, plus two dogs, Alfie, 10, Mindie 5, and Tetley, our kitty who is 4 months old and blind. Each are friendly, sociable animals willing to accept another cat in their lives. Alfie is docile and good natured, and Mindie loves the cats to chase her. Tetley in particular would benefit from another cat in the house, as this is the first time hes been the only cat.

We live in South East London and are willing to be home checked. 

We have a fenced in garden with a cat flap, but it can only be opened by an animal wearing a special sensor collar, which can be provided if the cat's disabilities allow it unsupervised access to the garden. Our home is pretty disabled proof and we are willing to adapt it further, and have a baby gate we can put up if necessary.

I recently lost my cat Church, who was born brain damaged and epileptic. 
Church was wobbly, with a limited ability to walk and climb, like a cat with Cerebellar Hypoplasia, but also had what would be considered learning difficulties in a person. He couldn't be litter trained so had many accidents, didn't meow or purr but made his own noises, wouldn't go to sleep unless you put him to bed, and would get grumpy if his routine was interrupted. His epilepsy was kept under control with medication.

I hand reared him from 5 weeks old so we had a very special bond  he slept in my arms every night, he was my baby. When we first got him he was the most tiny, scraggly little thing, and the vets gave him three months. But he grew into a fat-cheeked, glossy and beautiful boy. He was very dependent and I dedicated most of my time to him. My family and I completely re-arranged our lives so that someone was always home with him - in his whole life he was never left alone for longer than about forty minutes. He was a nightmare really, but we loved him to bits and went out of our way to make his life stimulating, taking him out to watch the birdies in the park across the road, hand feeding him kitty sticks and chicken. 

I know that I will never find another cat like Church in the world, but without him there is this vast emptiness in our lives. We are all sort of stunned that we can now walk out of the house without asking Whos got Church today?
I am more than happy to dedicate a large proportion of my time to another kitty, in fact Id welcome it so much because without my baby I am just listless. We weren't initially going to look for another cat, but someone sent me a link to a cat with similar problems as Church at risk of being pts and I couldn't ignore it. However that kitty now looks like hes going to stay with his foster carer, but the event made us think that while we have the time, patience, and experience, having cared for two disabled cats, we should adopt another special needs cat who might not find a home elsewhere.

We are an animal loving family who've taken in everything from needy pigeons to tarantulas that have crossed our paths; Im also a vegan and a strong advocate for animal rights. We're not bothered by accidents or having to make frequent visits to the vets. The only exception I think we'd have to make is if an animal was critically ill or extremely old. Any other time we wouldn't say no, but none of us could stand losing another animal right now, I just don't think we'd be able to take it. 

Attached is a picture of Church.

Any info wanted just ask.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Please view my FB page these are a few of the cats avialbale there are many more.
World Animal Friends Adopt Me | Facebook


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi!
It's so nice to see others wanting to adopt the special needs kitties that are so overlooked and 'discarded' 
I too recently went on a search to find a CH kitty and ended up with 2!
What i did was send out a mass email to all the rescues (yes it did take a looong time copying and pasting the email addresses!) but i received an overwhelming response from rescues with kittens that had epilepsy, blindness, hydrocephalus and CH amongst other conditions so it is worth doing. That's how i found my two.

Just recently a lady posted on the Facebook CH group for a home for 2 12 week old CH kitties: https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/212625224538/
If you scroll down the ladies name is Katie Hart.

The Coventry Cat Group have a CH girlie that is just over a year called Lottie...she's been there a while bless her: Special Homes for Special Cats

and Celia Hammond (Canning Town branch) have a few kittens who are blind (if you scroll down the page it's Nancy & co!): Canning Town, London - Animals in Need of a Home - Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters

I wish you lots of luck as there are so many out there needing homes...i felt awful having to say no to so many 
Keep us posted! x


----------



## Raeeeeeee (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.

Wobble cat - I have been looking at Lottie since she was a kitten, wish we could take her but she's not suitable for a busy home and ours can be a bit hectic 

I have emailed the lady on CH Cats UK for more information on her two kitties. I think Twinkle and Arnie Big Paws on Celia Hammond are a definite possibility, but what is the incubation period for cats exposed to cat flu? I ask because I was talking to someone in the RSPCA and they said they don't rehome kittens that have been exposed to it with other cats?

Scratchy - Lucky really tugged at my heart. Is he due to come to the UK any time soon and is he ready to be re-homed right now?


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

Well the RSPCA are talking total nonsense in all honesty. Flu carrier cats are fine to be homed with existing cats providing the existing cats are fully vaccinated. My Missy had serious flu as a kitten & it was touch and go if she would make it. She ended up being a carrier and will visibly shed the virus when stressed. For the last 7 years she has lived with my FIV+ boy and 2 others and all is fine  ....so as long as Tetley is fully vaccinated there is no issue really! At our rescue we rehome flu carrier cats to households with fully vaccinated cats no problem. 
I know what you mean about Lottie...i was informed about her also but i too have a household with more than 1 cat so was not suitable.
Hopefully Katie will give you a reply...they sound lovely and are in a real need of a home...the CH kitty group is a lovely bunch of people.
I received an email from a CP branch today asking if i was still looking for a CH kitty. I've emailed back asking for more details with you in mind so will keep you posted if they reply! 
xx


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

There was a gorgeous 2 year old deaf male cat available on gumtree last week. If I had the space and money I would have rescued him as I feel so sorry for him. The ad number is 113184950.

Let us know how you get on. You are doing a fantastic thing xx


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

The adorable Lucky partially paralysed but well on the way to recovery


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a reply from CP! Lucy is a 4-5 mth old kitten with moderate ataxia just like my Rolo & Polly. She sounds adorable and perfect! If i had more room!  
I'd like to forward you the email so you can read about her & get in touch with the CP volunteer who has her on foster if you wish. Not sure how as i cannot pm you & you may not want your email visible to everyone? 
Oooh how exciting!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

There are some lovely cats and kittens on the CH website but unfortunately (or it might be a good thing!) they don't rehome in my area.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

scatchy said:


> The adorable Lucky partially paralysed but well on the way to recovery


....

Lucky really tugs on the old heartstrings :001_wub:

I hope someone gives this darling a forever home


----------



## Raeeeeeee (Nov 20, 2012)

Wobblecat - Tetley is fully vaccinated, so the Celia Hammond Cats are a definite possibility then! don't know why the RSPCA are limiting homes for their flu-carrier cats if that's really their policy. I feel really sad about Lottie, she's been waiting for a year  Hope she finds the right person soon.

Thank you so much for your contact with CP!! Happy to give my email out, it's [email protected]

Rolacolacube - The cat on gumtree is beautiful, and I'm a little uneasy about him being on there as there have been some horror stories about animals on that website. I'm almost tempted to take him just to get him off there.

Scratchy, I am in contact with someone on facebook who's giving me more info about Lucky.

I couldn't find any disabled kitties a few days ago - now I don't know how we're ever going to pick one.


----------



## wobblecat (Oct 15, 2012)

I know how you feel! I thought it will take me a while to find my special kitties but the response i received from rescues all desperate to rehome their kitties with special needs...many who had been there for quite some time  I was in a horrible situation of who do i take? They are all so deserving and sadly overlooked...but at the end of the day it is a bigger responsibility than rehoming an 'able' cat so there is much more to consider...but you will know when you have found him/her 
I really hope Lottie finds her forever home...she is so beautiful...there must be a quiet home out there maybe with another gentle cat where she can wobble her way through life happily 

I feel extremely happy & grateful when i come across someone willing to adopt a special kitty :001_wub:

I'm forwarding email to you now...good luck & keep us updated xx


----------



## Raeeeeeee (Nov 20, 2012)

Lucky, the little paralyzed kitten, has a home already, which is good news


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Raeeeeeee said:


> Wobblecat - Tetley is fully vaccinated, so the Celia Hammond Cats are a definite possibility then! don't know why the RSPCA are limiting homes for their flu-carrier cats if that's really their policy. I feel really sad about Lottie, she's been waiting for a year  Hope she finds the right person soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for your contact with CP!! Happy to give my email out, it's [email protected]
> 
> ...


I know that's exactly how I feel. I don't understand them saying they want him rehomed as he is on his own all day being indoors but he obviously needs an indoor home?! He is beautiful. If only I had more room and money   xx


----------



## Raeeeeeee (Nov 20, 2012)

Exactly, chances are he'll end up in the same situation elsewhere.
If I can't adopt him I might send the 'seller' a message and try to encourage him/her to advertise the kitty on forums like this one, rather than on scum tree. 
The last sentence on the listing made me sad 'Would like him gone ASAP please'. I really don't understand why some people get animals.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Raeeeeeee said:


> Exactly, chances are he'll end up in the same situation elsewhere.
> If I can't adopt him I might send the 'seller' a message and try to encourage him/her to advertise the kitty on forums like this one, rather than on scum tree.
> The last sentence on the listing made me sad 'Would like him gone ASAP please'. I really don't understand why some people get animals.


I know. It really worries me. I hope he finds a loving home tho. I feel so sorry for him   xx


----------



## Raeeeeeee (Nov 20, 2012)

I think we might have found our kittens but they're in Cheshire, about an eight hours drive for us there and back, and we don't exactly have a working car at the moment. Has anyone else successfully found transport when re-homing a cat from far away?

I've come across so many needy cats and I don't know how I'm going to turn down so many shelters desperate to home them


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You could try Kelly Joy of Animal Lifeline. She is on this site so you could send her a message to see if it is possible she can help arrange something.


----------



## Raeeeeeee (Nov 20, 2012)

I emailed Kelly, apparently she is sick and their priority is getting animals to rescues at present. 
I thought about taking a virgin train - do you think that'd be too distressing for the kittens? it's quite a smooth journey


----------

